# Indoor decor



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

VAMPIRE HUNTER SLAYER KIT









I love the traditional characters and themes of Halloween - Jack o' lanterns, ghosts, witches, black cats, bats, skeletons and of course - vampires! And like most of us - decorating for Halloween is usually and mainly an "out-of-doors" activity. But soon you may get a wicked itch to Trick or Treat yourselves to a little indoor ambiance when it comes to Halloween decorating!

I can think of no better place to start than setting up a *TABLE TOP DISPLAY*. Cozy, eye-pleasing and easy to assemble. PLUS - unlike Christmas Trees, no watering required! 

Pick a theme - then start early in the year to hunt for items that when grouped together, get attention and _lure the onlooker to look a little longer._.. I'm not talking about a floral centerpiece or a pumpkin and gourd arrangement. I'm talking about something particularly eeerie - something with history that you can really sink your teeth into... a back-story with a little _bite_!

Enter the Vampire Hunter Slayer Kit. You can find many versions on the inter-web  - but that can take all the fun out of making one of the easiest indoor decor items you can pull together yourself.
With Spring just around the corner - get ready to sail. . . Yard Sail that is! I find my best table-top artifacts at garage and estate sales, second-hand, consignment and non-profit shops. I have even found many things in my own ---gulp - basement! (Trust me - it's really scary down there! )

Here are the basics to put together your own basic Vampire Hunter Slayer Kit:

*One wooden box or case, large enough to hold the following:

One hand-held mirror
One Bible
One Crucifix (a cross necklace with prayer beads)
One head of garlic in a small wood box
One wooden mallet
One wooden stake
3 small bottles to hold: "Holy water", "Graveyard Dirt", "Virgin's Blood"
*
I enjoy looking for antiques of these items, and have found a very good mallet and stake maker on E-bay who faithfully lists each year in the fall. But I have also used wooden kitchen mallets - the kind used as crab/shell crackers. When painted and aged a bit - they look great. And stakes can be simply wooden sticks whittled into shape or garden stakes found at your favorite garden supply department. 

Each Halloween, someone asks me - "Why don't you have a pistol with silver bullets in your display" I always answer - 
"Really? A pistol? Where's the fun in that?" 

My feeling -- I like to enhance what I have with the more subtle items - things that make you think a bit instead of dismissing the entire vampire fantasy with "Well, why don't you just shoot the Vampire?"

Moving on - 
Once you have the basics, as you can see from my photo, you can add candle sticks and candles, dried flowers, a fabric table cloth, reading materials about vampires and other objects that help build the story that viewers will enjoy when pondering your table top display. 

The Vampire Hunter Slayer Kit in the photo above was one that I assembled and sold on E-Bay this past Halloween season. It is full of one-of-a-kind antiques and was one of my favorites. It wasn't easy to part with. . . 

Soon, I'll add the photos of my personal version - the one I use each year inside our home. The one that causes folks to stand and stare for hours at a time...  stay tuned!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Gargage sales and thrift stores are my favorite places to find those unique items to put out for my halloween party.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't have a vampire killer kit, but that is a sure must try. i bet it is fun scourging garage sales and thrift shops looking for items. your kit looks abundant. aahhh, the kill of the hunt. lol.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it.Can't wait to see yours.


----------

